# Verkaufe PC-Spielesammlung (ca. 86 Spiele)



## 3izee (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

mein Name ist 3izee und ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Ich will meine PC-Spielesammlung verkaufen ( eine Liste der Spiele findet ihr hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) allerdings habe ich nicht so den Plan, was ich für das komplette Paket so nehmen kann.
Da dachte ich mir, dass die ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Deswegen würde mich über eine ungefähre Wertschätzung freuen. Preisvorschläge sind auch willkommen.

Eventuell wollte ich sie auf eBay reinstellen, wenn hier aber jemand interesse zeigt, kann er mir gerne ein PM schreiben.
Bitte habt Verständnis, dass ich nur die komplette Sammlung verkaufen will und keine einzelnen Spiele. Die Spiele sind teilweise etwas zugestaubt und auch einige Spiele-Codes dürften nichtmehr funktionieren. Auch kann es sein, dass eine CD's/DVD's aufgrund von Kratzern nichtmehr richtig funktionieren. Ich kann aber auf Anfrage einzelne Spiele kurz in mein Laufwerk legen und testen.

Vielen lieben Dank,
ich freue mich auf eure Rückmeldung.

_MfG, 3izee _


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, willkommen!

Ich hab mir die Liste gerade mal angeschaut.
Die meisten der Titel sind ja noch relativ neu. Also so 10-20 Jahre oder so...
Dadurch sind sie immer noch erhältlich, haben also noch keinen Sammlerwert.
Außerdem sind viele nicht mehr spielbar, wie du ja schon selber geschrieben hast.


Mein Tipp wäre 50-100 € für die komplette Sammlung.
Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrungwerte mit so etwas. Das war also eher geraten als "gewusst". Mal schauen ob sich da wer anderes meldet.
Ich habe die Liste aber nur überflogen, nicht recherchiert. Es könnte ja theoretisch eine Perle mit wertvoller Verpackung dabei sein...
Bin mal gespannt, was andere sagen!


----------



## 3izee (27. Dezember 2016)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung!
Ja, ich auch


----------



## Seegurkensalat (27. Dezember 2016)

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, mehr als 50 Euro vermutlich nicht. Kannst ja selber mal bei Ebay unter Erweiterte Suche-->beendete Angebote schauen, was da so für wieviel verkauft wurde.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack:
Riesige Sammlung Älterer PC Spiele | eBay


----------



## Rabowke (27. Dezember 2016)

Wobei die von dir genannte Sammlung ziemlich viele (See)Gurken(salat) dabei hat ...  

Sind all die in der .txt aufgeführten Spiele wirklich Retail und ohne Accountbindung? Ich hab hier min. ein Steam Spiel entdeckt ...


----------



## 3izee (27. Dezember 2016)

Naja, wie gesagt werden ein paar der Spiele-Codes schon verwendet worden sein.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2016)

3izee schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt werden ein paar der Spiele-Codes schon verwendet worden sein.



Da das vollkommen unklar ist welche Spiele schon an irgendwelche Accounts bei Steam und Co. gebunden sind ist eine Einschätzung eines Verkaufswerts so adhoc unmöglich. Die bereits accountgebundenen Spiele sind defacto wertlos. Wenn Booklets oder Bonus-CD/DVD fehlen ist das letztlich auch wertmindernd auch wenn das Spiel selbst noch vorhanden ist. Original verpackte Spiele mit kompletten Lieferumfang sind wohl die am ehesten veräußerbaren. Aber die machen ja wenn überhaupt nur 20% vom Bestand aus.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die neueren Spiele (unter 10 Jahre) und die raren einzeln verkaufen und den Rest dann in einem Sammelgebot.

Natürlich nur die, dessen Codes noch nicht aktiviert wurden oder man mehrmals instalieren kann.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Dezember 2016)

3izee schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt werden ein paar der Spiele-Codes schon verwendet worden sein.



Gesagt wurde das nicht und ein Verkauf von Steamaccounts ist hier nicht gern gesehen.

Ggf. die Sammlung, so fern möglich, aufteilen und die reinen DRM bzw. accountgebundenen Spiele aus der Aufzählung entfernen.


----------



## Zybba (28. Dezember 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gesagt wurde das nicht und ein Verkauf von Steamaccounts ist hier nicht gern gesehen.


Doch, wurde es.


3izee schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind teilweise etwas zugestaubt und auch einige Spiele-Codes dürften nichtmehr funktionieren.


----------

